

Marissa Mayer Might Kill Off Yahoo's Content Business - JumpCrisscross
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2013/03/report-marissa-mayer-might-kill-off-yahoos-content-business/274391/

======
jennyjenjen
Not very confident that they will find success in purchasing a controlling
stake of Dailymotion. Unless they want to get in the businesses of spreading
NSFW content like crazy. And if not, then I guess they're willing to kill off
Dailymotion's allowance of NSFW content and reduce the value they're plunking
down for it.

